# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zaćma

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od 32 lat choruję na cukrzycę insulinozależną w 1998 roku miałam przeprowadzoną operację soczewki na lewe oko z powodu zaćmy. Chciała bym dowiedzieć się czy możliwe jest wykonanie ponownie operacji wymiany soczewki. Wielu lekarzy uważa bowiem ze tamten zabieg był wykonany beznadziejnie techniczne. Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Krzysztof

Ponowna wymiana soczewki jest potencjalnie możliwa, jednak jeśli nei ma konkretnych wskazań, nie podejmuje się takiego zabiegu. Warto zauważyć, że przy cukrzycy problemy wynikają nie z braku przejrzystości soczewki, lecz wskutek zmian w obrębie dna oka. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Aida

Przede wszystkim powinnaś skonsultować się z różnymi lekarzami, zasięgnąć kilku opinii, poczytać na ten temat moze w portalach branżowych typu Zaćma to problem do rozwiązania – leczenie zaćmy Warszawa albo w prasie polecam starsze roczniki "mój lekarz".

----------


## MeikeTaube

ooo moja droga na to pytanie to  tylko lekarz może odpowiedzieć . a nie zwykły laik pacjent . ja od siebie moge jedynie polecić świetną klinikę Optegrę , gdzie zaćmę zoperują w krótkim terminie za 1999 zł . ( jest to jedna z najlepszych cen na rynku ) poza tym są tu na prawde świetni specjaliści . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Samka

Tak zdecydowanie Optegra - bardzo dobrze przeprowadzają tam zabiegi! zaćma jest wyleczona na prawde porządnie!!

----------


## LisaM

Temat nieco 'wiekowy', ale może się komuś przydać, bo sprawa jak najbardziej aktualna: zaćma w duecie z cukrzycą jest tematem dość delikatnym, bo tak jak zostało wspomniane wcześniej, najpierw trzeba ustalić przyczynę problemów ze wzrokiem. Tak czy inaczej, sama przez to ostatnio przechodziłam (na szczęście bez cukrzycy) i jeśli mogę polecić jedną rzecz, to zabranie skierowania od naszego lekarza i przekazanie go prywatnym placówkom... Po wątpliwej przyjemności z nfz u kilku bliskich mi osób, 'poszperałam' nieco w Internecie i znalazłam bardzo atrakcyjną alternatywę leczenia zaćmy w Czechach. Nie mam sama zbyt pokaźnych środków, ale są w Polsce firmy, które przeprowadzają całą procedurę i zajmują się też m.in. odzyskiwaniem dofinansowania z NFZ. Więc teoretycznie można mieć taki zabieg w czeskiej placówce za darmo (teoretycznie, bo trzeba tam jeszcze dojechać i zapłacić za nocleg). Miałam operowaną zaćmę w One Day Clinic i całość trwała 2 dni (pierwszego dnia krótki zabieg i drugiego jeszcze krótsza kontrola). Zestawiając to z moją koleżanką, która ostatnio została łaskawie przyjęta do szpitala po roku oczekiwania i której pobyt w samym szpitalu trwał tydzień, jestem więcej, niż tylko bardzo zadowolona. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia

----------


## Czejka

Ja w Czechach wiem że robi Optegra. i to bardzo dobrze prowadza takie zabiegi - sprawnie, szybko. nie są to koszta wygórowane. a co istotne, że tak na prawdę cała podróż jak i zabieg trwa 203 dni max. Wiec mega szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## Hania2

> Miałam operowaną zaćmę w One Day Clinic i całość trwała 2 dni (pierwszego dnia krótki zabieg i drugiego jeszcze krótsza kontrola). Zestawiając to z moją koleżanką, która ostatnio została łaskawie przyjęta do szpitala po roku oczekiwania i której pobyt w samym szpitalu trwał tydzień, jestem więcej, niż tylko bardzo zadowolona. 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia


Dokładnie! Ja na początku bardzo sceptycznie do tego podchodziłam, ponieważ mój tato też uparł się właśnie na to One Day Clinic w Czechach. Wydawało mi się to dziwne i ryzykowne,a le poziom tamtejszej obsługi to rzeczywiście niebo, a ziemia w porównaniu do Polski. Tam jest tak jak być powinno, ponieważ zabieg zaćmy przecież nie jest aż tak komplikowany. Przyjechaliśmy do placówki, 2 dni i po krzyku. Co do ceny, moim zdaniem nie jest jakaś wygórowana, przeciętny Kowalski jest w stanie tyle wydać. Z tego co wiem to nawet potem tata dostać zwrot z NFz, ale to już trzeba pytać te klinikę o szczegóły. Więc dla tych wszystkich co się zastanawiają nad One Day Clinic, nie ma co myśleć, bo można uzyskać szybką pomoc.  :Smile:

----------


## Hania2

> Miałam operowaną zaćmę w One Day Clinic i całość trwała 2 dni (pierwszego dnia krótki zabieg i drugiego jeszcze krótsza kontrola). Zestawiając to z moją koleżanką, która ostatnio została łaskawie przyjęta do szpitala po roku oczekiwania i której pobyt w samym szpitalu trwał tydzień, jestem więcej, niż tylko bardzo zadowolona. 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia


Dokładnie! Ja na początku bardzo sceptycznie do tego podchodziłam, ponieważ mój tato też uparł się właśnie na to One Day Clinic w Czechach. Wydawało mi się to dziwne i ryzykowne,a le poziom tamtejszej obsługi to rzeczywiście niebo, a ziemia w porównaniu do Polski. Tam jest tak jak być powinno, ponieważ zabieg zaćmy przecież nie jest aż tak komplikowany. Przyjechaliśmy do placówki, 2 dni i po krzyku. Co do ceny, moim zdaniem nie jest jakaś wygórowana, przeciętny Kowalski jest w stanie tyle wydać. Z tego co wiem to nawet potem tata dostał zwrot z NFZ, ale to już trzeba pytać te klinikę o szczegóły. Więc dla tych wszystkich co się zastanawiają nad One Day Clinic, nie ma co myśleć, bo można uzyskać szybką pomoc.  :Smile:

----------


## Justyna Moscicka

Oj z takimi pytaniami czy można ponownie wymienić soczewke pytaj okulisty .ja niesttey nie wiem . Ja byłam na zabiegu zaćmy w klinice lexum w Ostravie. Zabieg miałam za 0 zł .Jechałam z optegrą . jeszcze otrzymałam bon na kwotę 50 zł  :Wink:

----------


## anressa

Moja mama jest chora na zaćmę i właśnie chyba nie da się jej wyleczyć w 100%. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam zabieg 3.01.
Dzień po tym ściągnięto opatrunek i efekt "wow" :-)  nawet się ucieszyłam ze nie będę musieć nosić soczewek czy okularów bo tak dobrze widzę. Ale wczoraj 31.01 wstałam z lekką mgiełką na oku. Myślałam że to po nocy ale to już drugi dzień i słabo na to oko widzę.nie mam takiej ostrości jak przez miesiąc po zabiegu.
Czy to normalne? Słyszałam że po zabiegu wzrok się polepsza a nie odwrotnie. Co radzicie?  Mam panikować?

----------


## Kamsa

no ja z moją mama byłam na zabiegu w Ostravie w Lexum - i byłam bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona jak to wszystko sprawnie i bezproblemowo przebiegło! super sprawa!

----------


## Loffka

No i jak? bo ja własnie czekam w kolejce na wizytę do lekarza który mnie zakwalifikuje na zabieg. I szczerze mówiąc mam nadzieję, że uda mi się załapać i będę mieć robiony zabieg....

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Zaćmę operujemy metodą fakoemulsyfikacji, która polega na rozbiciu, przy pomocy ultradźwięków, zmętniałej soczewki i usunięciu jej rozbitych fragmentów. Potem na jej miejsce wszczepia się soczewkę sztuczną. Warto dodać, iż nasza klinika w Łodzi, oferuje najtańszy prywatny zabieg usuwania zaćmy tą metodą, bez oczekiwania w kolejce. 

Okulistyka - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------


## IdaTe

Witam , no ja od siebie bardzo polecam zabieg w Lexum . Jedziesz z Optegrą .Masz zapewnioną pelną opieke medyczną po badania końcowe w Optegrze. Dostajesz tez bon na wizytę kontrolna

----------


## laura78

Kolejki oczekujących na zabieg usunięcia zaćmy to w polskich szpitalach kilka lat... Alternatywą są wyjazdy do Czech, bo w wielu tamtejszych placówkach usuwa się zaćmę w ramach NFZ, a zabiegi prowadzą polscy lekarze. Poczytajcie zresztą chociażby na stronie kliniki PROVISUS (w ramach pakietu leczenia są tu wliczone m.in. leki osłonowe, możliwość wyboru soczewki, polski opiekun, dokumentacja w j.polskim, wizyty kontrolne po zabiegu).

----------


## Tirka

no ja uważam że Optegra jest na prawdę dobrą kliniką, zabiegi mają profesjonalne i Lentivu to doskonała opcja na poprawę wzroku

----------


## Hania2

Ja zawsze polecam Czechy jeśli chodzi o leczenie zaćmy. Brak kolejek, finansowane leczenie i wszytko co trzeba. Sprawdź sobie ich stronę.

----------


## Evis

no a Optegra organizuje takie wyjazdy więc jak najbardziej warto. Wiem ze sprawnie robią w w Lexum w Ostravie - świetne miejsce i doskonale przeprowadzają zabieg!

----------


## karol555

Potwierdzam opinię innych, naprawdę warto zdecydować się na operację w Czechach.  :Smile:  To nie jets jakoś bardzo daleko, większość tych placówek zapewnia kompleksową obsługę od transportu po zakwaterowanie i dodatkowe badania. Ja osobiście miałem do czynienia z One Day Clinic, ale z tego co słyszałem to inne szpitale tez są tam chwalone. Dodam tylko, że personel był bardzo miły, nie przypominał znieczulonego personelu w Polsce. Fachowa opieka, a najbardziej sobie chwaliłem właśnie to, że nic nie musiałem się bawić z formalnościami bo oni wszystko załatwili. Dużo zdrowia i głowa do góry!  :Smile:

----------


## Tirris

Tak, i Optegra jest doskonałym rozwiązaniem takiej operacji w Czechach! szybko, bez problemu no i przede wszystkim nie czeka się wieków!

----------


## performance

A u mnie mama zdecydowała, ze chce mieć zabieg wykonywany w Polsce w Optegrze, cena 1999zł - ogólnie cena bardzo w porządku. No i miała mozliwosć dopłaty do soczewki żółtej  :Wink:

----------


## Piolka

no i to bardzo dobry wybór moim zdaniem! Optegra to dobra i sprawdzona klinika i można dzięki nim wyleczyć sobie dobrze wzrok! bez obaw - są tam sprawdzeni lekarze. Wiem bo sama miałam tam robioną korekcję! :Smile:

----------


## PiotrekSkal4

Teraz mamy tak wielki postęp technologiczny i takie sprzęty medyczne, że operacja zaćmy jest naprawdę mało inwazyjna i nie powinna spędzać snu z powiek ( :Smile: ) Tutaj można znaleźć naprawdę sporo informacji odnośnie samej operacji jak i działań, jakie muszą zostać podjęte przez pacjenta po zabiegu. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań można wypełnić formularz kontaktowy, także myślę, że nie będzie z niedoinformowaniem żadnego problemu, a raczej nie powinno być  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, nasza rodzina z kolei wybrała klinikę One Day Clinic, w której zabieg przechodziła mama. Chcieliśmy, aby dużo wcześniej odzyskała sprawność w lewym oku, a na zabieg w Polsce trzeba było czekać 2 lata w kolejce... Zatem wykonaliśmy telefon do kliniki i umówiono nas na konsultacje. Następnie zostaliśmy zapisani na zabieg w klinice, do której mieliśmy zapewniony transport oraz nocleg. Cały zabieg przebiegł bardzo szybko, a co najważniejsze bez żadnych powikłań. Najfajniejsze, że zabieg został zrefundowany, przez Polski NFZ. Dzisiaj mama może oglądać swoje wnuczki w dobrej jakości, a nie za mgłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od siebie mogę polecić klinikę OneDayClinic, która leczy zaćmę w Czechach. Tak, dla niektórych to spora przeszkoda ale zaletą jest to, że NFZ dopłaca do operacji więc warto wybrać lepszą opcję soczewki. Lekarze i pielęgniarki bardzo starają się zapewnić pacjentowi najwyższy poziom opieki!

----------


## Medinka

w optegrze można zoperować szybko i dobrze zaćmę - zresztą oni przeprowadzają szereg sprawdzonych zabiegów. i koszt 1999 to jak na wyleczenie wzroku to nie jest wygórowana cena!

----------


## Parsa

tak tak, jak nie tutaj na miejscu to można spokojnie wyjechać do Czech do Ostrawy. i to także jest bardzo dobry pomysł i opcja. a koszty nie są wygórowane - lepiej zadbać o dobry wzrok!

----------


## MagdalenaMaria

A ja mimo tego, ze jestem młodą osobą miałam już problem ze wzrokiem. Okazało sie ,że mam początki zaćmy jednak ostrość widzenia mam 60%. W związku z czym mam zabieg w Optegrze za 1999zł i przy okazji będę mogła dokupic sobie soczewkę premium  :Wink:

----------


## Palika

Wyjazd do Ostrawy z Optegrą jest zdecydowanie doskonałym krokiem do przodu - jest dobrze, doskonała opieka i o ważne - zabieg jest bardzo bezpieczny. no i pomagają rozliczać sie z nfz - to jest całkiem niezła opcja.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

W takim razie trzymamy kciuki i koniecznie daj znać jak będziesz już po zabiegu, czy wszystko się udało. W razie pytań służymy również swoją radą i pomocą na forum  :Smile:

----------


## Koubi

a to moim zdaniem dobrze wybrane jezeli jest to Optegra i Ostrawa. To dfobra klinika z wieloletnim stażem. Ja tam byłam z moją babcią i widziałam na własne oczy że miła i profesjonalna opieka

----------


## Dirka

no jest to dobra klinika. tak mi się zdaje że taki wyjazd do czech to doskonała opcja i sprawdzona. moim zdaniem chyba warto wybrac sie póki jest taka możliwość. a taki wyjazd to tylko przeciez 2 dni i już mozna powiedzięć że wzrok wyleczony!

----------


## milosia

Moja babcia miała operację zaćmy w Czechach w polskiej klinice w Ostrawie. One Day Clinic,bardzo nowoczesna klinika. Personel rozmawia w języku polskim. Zabieg można zrefundować z polskiego NFZ. Dodatkowo w cenę jest wliczony przejazd pacjenta,nocleg ze śniadaniem. Cały zabieg u babci przebiegł pomyślnie.

----------


## Molis

Moja mama dopiero co miała zoperowaną zaćmę - szczerze mówiąc doskonale się nią zaopiekowali i sprawnie przeprowadzili zabieg. Jestem bardzo zadowolona ze akurat do nich trafiła!

----------


## storra

Zaćmę można szybko zoperować w Warszawie w klinice Mega Lens na Polnej. Moja babcia tam miała zabieg, z polecenia do dr Czubaka trafiłyśmy i on babcię klasyfikował do zabiegu. Nawet się nie spodziewałam, że taki zabieg to chwila moment jest, po 3 godzinach byłyśmy w domu. Nowoczesną metodą był wykonywany, jak najmniej inwazyjną. babcia mówi, że nic nie bolało. Nie ma sensu jeździć za granicę myślę.

----------


## KajkaO

A propos optegry to pamiętam, że taki zabieg przeprowadzają też zabieg usuwania zaćmy w szczecinie, to sie tak dowiedziałam przy okazji jak chciałam laserowo usuwać wadę wzroku  :Wink:  miałam tutaj zabieg Lentivu  :Wink:

----------


## Czassa

zaćmę leczą w szczecinie w Optegrze. i szczerze mówiąc wysłałam tam moją mamę i na prawdę doskonale się nią zajęli. i wszystko bezpiecznie się odbyło. Bardzo jestem zadowolona z takiej opieki. no i nie ma już zaćmy!

----------


## Mittka

no wlasnie ja też znam tą w Szczecinie Optegrę i faktycznie leczą tam zaćmę! i to bardzo dobrze bo moja mama tam miała zabieg i doskonale jej to pomogło!

----------


## Nioha

tak, w Szczecinie w tej klinice są doskonali lekarze. i byłam pod wrażeniem że tak dobrze i dokładnie tłumaczą.

----------


## Edward59

Polecam wykonać zabieg na zaćmę w renomowanej placówce. Ja wykonałem taki zabieg w Ośrodku Spektrum we Wrocławiu. Przyjmują tam najlepsi okuliści, a klinika dysponuje najnowszym sprzętem. Polecam.

----------


## Nostro

we Wrocku to Optegra jest bardzo ok. Ja tam poszłam w związku z korekcją wzroku i bardzo dobrze i odpowiednio się mną zaopiekowali! jestem zadowolona i szczerze mówiąc cieszę się ze zabieg mam za sobą!

----------


## Oluśka

W Optegrze i cena jest w porządku jeśli chodzi o usuwanie zaćmy bo na prawde cena jest o wiele lepsza niż w innych klinikach tak też soczewkę sobie można dobrać.

----------


## Dominka

no Optegry są moim zdaniem renomowanymi klinikami. ja sama byłam już na konsultacji w Wawie i jestem pod wrażeniem dokładnej i rzetelnej wizyty! nie mogę sie doczekać kiedy uda się zrobić korekcję!

----------


## Takka

tak, ja w Wawie w Optegrze też dobrze poprawiłam swój wzrok! bardzo dobra opieka i doskonale się zajmują pacjentami! polecam

----------


## Brenda77

> tak, ja w Wawie w Optegrze też dobrze poprawiłam swój wzrok! bardzo dobra opieka i doskonale się zajmują pacjentami! polecam


A u kogo miałaś zabieg ? Bo ja miałam u pana dr Smorawskiego  :Wink:

----------


## Dezona

ja robiłam z kolei w Lublinie w Optegrze i także jestem zadowolona z zabiegu! na prawdę to była doskonała decyzja

----------


## Pszczola22

> ja robiłam z kolei w Lublinie w Optegrze i także jestem zadowolona z zabiegu! na prawdę to była doskonała decyzja


A kto CI dokładnie robił zabieg ? Bo ja mam zamiar się wybrac tutaj na laserową korekcję wzroku.

----------

